# New set of twins



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is the cowboy twins born last night


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ohhh how cute good job momma! Why do you call them cowboy? lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Ohhh how cute good job momma! Why do you call them cowboy? lol


They remind me of little cows
I am wondering how a camel colored mama has black and white babies when dad was white


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Either dad or mom had a black parent or had black in them. We're studying this right now in biology. It's part of what Mendel studied.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha that must have been a surprise! They look like cuties


----------

